
F-Secure Security Cloud API for AWS - recori
https://campaigns.f-secure.com/aws/index.html
======
iancarroll
We also offer one, except for free:
[https://guard.certly.io](https://guard.certly.io)

Not sure why they're binding this to the AWS Marketplace. Safe Browsing is
also free, though I'm not sure how comprehensive it is.

~~~
chinathrow
Free but not free if you hit the limit:

"5,760 checks/day"

~~~
mkagenius
That's $1500 on f-secure

~~~
vill1
My math says $190 with 1 URL in a request or $38 with batching.

------
phlo
Wow. So they're offering a reputation check for URLs at 3 cents a pop. That
seems rather steep, compared to the free SafeBrowsing API. Anything I'm
missing?

~~~
EwanToo
I don't know if there's any functional difference, but the obvious difference
is that the SafeBrowsing API has volume limits in place which might affect you
if you're running a high-ish volume service:

    
    
      If you use the Safe Browsing APIs (v4) to warn users about unsafe web resources, the following restrictions apply:
        Lookup API (v4): You can query up to 500 URLs in a single POST request.
        Lookup API (v4) and Update API (v4): A single API key can make requests for up to 10,000 clients per 24-hour period.

